# Pictures



## Samurai

Somebody start us off with some pictures of your rig in action.


----------



## Surf Fish




----------



## Railroader

Here's mine...










I'll post a pic of it loaded with EVERYTHING next chance I get.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr

i just got a bronco on 35 sand tires.  i got to take it to the beach.


----------



## Fishman

Samurai said:


> Somebody start us off with some pictures of your rig in action.


How bout a picture ogf a Hawian beach buggy!


----------



## mrdrifter

.


----------



## ReelinRod




----------



## thebeachcaster

*Sgt Slough*

I'm looking at putting a rack on top of my car and then putting the ski rack on top of that. I want to do this because I need just a little more clearance for my reels. My ski racks work well now, but with every new rod I get I think the clearance will eliminate headaches. Is this what what you have done? If so, what brand or combo of brands do you use? Also I have an old school jeep cheroke and I think the base rack (not the ski rack itself) will allow me to put two sets of ski racks on top. As I can see you are able to have two sets and that's what I need. Any suggestions you can offer will be much appreciated. Nice stripers!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics. Also, if anyone else can help with my rack situation I'd love to hear what ya'll think.


----------



## ReelinRod

I have a Thule ski rack system on my truck. I have the gutter mount arms, the main bar and then the clamps bolt to the bar. 

I have clearance for nearly all my spinners except for the largest ones, those I must clamp in a reel up position. I have a clearance issue under my deck where I park so I can't go to the higher arms that Thule offers.


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Thanks*

Thanks, I guess I'll be looking into this a little more. That's exactly what I thought you had and now I know it will work. Nice rig.


----------



## bstarling

thebeachcaster said:


> I'm looking at putting a rack on top of my car and then putting the ski rack on top of that. I want to do this because I need just a little more clearance for my reels. My ski racks work well now, but with every new rod I get I think the clearance will eliminate headaches. Is this what what you have done? If so, what brand or combo of brands do you use? Also I have an old school jeep cheroke and I think the base rack (not the ski rack itself) will allow me to put two sets of ski racks on top. As I can see you are able to have two sets and that's what I need. Any suggestions you can offer will be much appreciated. Nice stripers!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics. Also, if anyone else can help with my rack situation I'd love to hear what ya'll think.


 I've got a set of Yakima Powder Horn Ski racks on my Cherokee. You can jack them up on one end enough to clear any reel. Also you can put a conventional reel on the with the reel up and they will stay. I've carried a 4/0 HLW in the upright position and it stayed in place with them. These racks will fit on the stock Cherokee roof racks.

Bill


----------



## Samurai

Fishman said:


> How bout a picture ogf a Hawian beach buggy!


I'll work on that.Don't got a picture of it.We're fishing this weekend so if I don't get too drunk,I'll try to take a pic or two.---Aloha!!


----------



## Fishbreath

A pic of mine in action is coming. I told RR I'd get one to him to show him how my Jeep is set up. I've got a Thule ski rack mounted on top and I have a front and rear receiver hitch. My rod rack which I put on the front hitch receiver holds 12 rods and two coolers along with a cutting board and a bucket. The rear receiver is used for the flat rack to store additional gear such as clothing and coolers while travelling. 
Pics will follow at the end of the month....


----------



## Fishbreath

thebeachcaster said:


> I'm looking at putting a rack on top of my car and then putting the ski rack on top of that. I want to do this because I need just a little more clearance for my reels. My ski racks work well now, but with every new rod I get I think the clearance will eliminate headaches. Is this what what you have done? If so, what brand or combo of brands do you use? Also I have an old school jeep cheroke and I think the base rack (not the ski rack itself) will allow me to put two sets of ski racks on top. As I can see you are able to have two sets and that's what I need. Any suggestions you can offer will be much appreciated. Nice stripers!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics. Also, if anyone else can help with my rack situation I'd love to hear what ya'll think.


Beachcaster, I use the THULE ski racks on my Jeep Cherokee and it has enough room for my rod/reel combos. For some reels though I have to turn them up so they don't rub on the roof.


----------



## Cobia Seeker

I will be using the Yak's that were on my Explorer when my new cap comes in.


----------



## Singletjeff

Just got it about 2 weeks ago, haven't had a chance to beach test it yet


----------



## lipyanker

*question??????*

Thanks to you guys i have enjoyed my4x4 on the sand but how safe would it be if i used one of these deluxe rodholders fully loaded with a large cooler on the highway say from philly to DE seashore or AI .I'am driving a 03 Expedition


----------



## ReelinRod

lipyanker, I drive all over with mine, Hatteras and further . . . as long as it is secure no probs with any of the trucks I have had.

Some do experience higher engine temps but just keep a least 6 inches between the grille and cooler and air flow to the radiator should be fine.

I have a front hitch on mine as well and it is the way to go. Very secure at a reasonable cost; my Class-III for a F350 was $140 installed. 

I use the back hitch for a livewell set-up


----------



## Redhorse

Nice Ramcharger there Singletjeff! I just retired mine last fall after putting a new computer in it, just to have it fry again 6 months later  . I loved that truck, but I couldn't justify keeping two 4X4's on the road. So set about putting more accessories on my Ram shortbed. 

A moment of silence for the departed... 








There is a strip mine pond behind that truck...it's parked on the dam in this picture. We caught a lot of fish, and trapped some beaver out of that pond. The redhead on the seat is my oldest son, he's now going on 12...that truck took me fishing for a lot of years. I mounted rod racks in the back...pop the hatch and they were hanging right there. The canoe sat on top of it great also .




Here is a pic of the new fishin' truck...









I have since put a canoe rack *on* the cap, and have a set up for hanging rods *under* the cap. Borrowed (indefinitely) a hitch rack to strap the cooler down to, and I plan on making some rod holders to mount on it. I will have it ready for the trip to CB at the end of this month. Should be a good pic when it's loaded and ready to go... .


----------



## achievasc92

Down in corolla this past summer


----------



## lipyanker

achievasc92,

What kind of rims and tires?


thanks LY


----------



## Woodchuck

*New fishing Unit*

No action pictures of “Unit 1”… yet. Only had it a few weeks and it took some cash and time to get this 1994 $275 baby running happily. Done so far (besides mechanical): stripped the inside and put back the driver’s seat, center console and door panels. 2 x 10’s on the floor with three ¾ plywood hinged access hatches. There is a hinged piece of plywood w/chains for a passenger seat backrest, just in case someone besides the dog wants to go fishing with me. I have a couple chaise lounge cushions I can throw on it for a cushy ride. Still have the seatbelts hooked up so it is legal!!! 20 inside rod holders, 7’ poles will fit against the roof, longer ones on the passenger side. Yeah, the passenger will have to duck under them to get in but hey, it is a fishing Unit not a luxury sedan! Little cupboard in back, 6 drawers and 5 slots for tackle boxes. Also has a fold up leaf to hold a cutting board and 5-gallon water jug. This weekend 10 outside rod holders going on + 2 on the back bumper for rigging. Should be ready to roll to Buxton for two weeks starting the 28th! Ahh, my mid-life crisis vehicle. Who wants a new convertible corvette or beamer anyway?


----------



## achievasc92

lipyanker said:


> achievasc92,
> 
> What kind of rims and tires?
> 
> 
> thanks LY


15x8 cragar soft 8s with 31x10.50 Yokohama Geolandar AT's. I like them, they ride quiet and do fairly well in the sand and are cheap.


----------



## lipyanker

*thanks*

I'm going shopping

LY


----------



## cygnus-x1

Woodchuck said:


> No action pictures of “Unit 1”… yet. Only had it a few weeks and it took some cash and time to get this 1994 $275 baby running happily. Done so far (besides mechanical): stripped the inside and put back the driver’s seat, center console and door panels. 2 x 10’s on the floor with three ¾ plywood hinged access hatches. There is a hinged piece of plywood w/chains for a passenger seat backrest, just in case someone besides the dog wants to go fishing with me. I have a couple chaise lounge cushions I can throw on it for a cushy ride. Still have the seatbelts hooked up so it is legal!!! 20 inside rod holders, 7’ poles will fit against the roof, longer ones on the passenger side. Yeah, the passenger will have to duck under them to get in but hey, it is a fishing Unit not a luxury sedan! Little cupboard in back, 6 drawers and 5 slots for tackle boxes. Also has a fold up leaf to hold a cutting board and 5-gallon water jug. This weekend 10 outside rod holders going on + 2 on the back bumper for rigging. Should be ready to roll to Buxton for two weeks starting the 28th! Ahh, my mid-life crisis vehicle. Who wants a new convertible corvette or beamer anyway?


I know I misread your post .... yut $275 into the vehicle right? Or did you buy it for $275 ??


----------



## Big Worm

*my ride*

Built this rack with my pops, I have posted it before for some to see so, thought I would post a pic of one of the little pups I picked up last week in the OBX's. I am thinking of building a sliding tray for the bottom of the back of the truck so I can use it for weights and things to make it more effecient. But I like it so much already. Yukon rides like dream on the sand best truck I have ever had.










A little action pic


----------



## Gummy

*Beach Buggy*

Here's a pic of my '04 F-250 out on AI.


----------



## TreednNC

Big Worm said:


> Built this rack with my pops, I have posted it before for some to see so, thought I would post a pic of one of the little pups I picked up last week in the OBX's. I am thinking of building a sliding tray for the bottom of the back of the truck so I can use it for weights and things to make it more effecient. But I like it so much already. Yukon rides like dream on the sand best truck I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little action pic



When were you there....I think I saw u....those orange or whatever colored antenna looking things look awfull familiar. Nice looking rack....gonna build one off of a carry-all thing like that too


----------



## Big Worm

TreedNC, was there the 8th-13th fished the big blow and some nice weather too. Found puppies just about everyday.

Should have stopped by and said hi. Am going back Nov 24th-29th.


----------



## TreednNC

yep that was u i saw lol....didnt know it at the time or i woulda


----------



## Woodchuck

*Cygnus-x1*

Bought it for $275. It is a 1994 with 218,000 on it, 5-speed and manual everything. The guy I got it from had put about $1,500 into it - new power steering, plugs, wires, distributer, hoses, tranny fluid change, brakes, LOF... I have the list somewhere - and after two months the serpentine belt broke and something with the water pump. He was offered $300 for it for parts but I heard about it before he let it go to cherokee heaven! I did the belt, pump and put a new AC unit and condensor in. It would not stay in 4 low so I adjusted the linkage and works like a charm now. The linkage was a bit rusted in place so had not been used in quite a few years. I have put a couple hundred miles on it, back and forth to work and it runs great. It was a daily driver up until the belt broke and the previous owner just didn't want to deal with it anymore and bought a new one. I dumped about $1,100 into it so far for wood, screws, mechanical repairs, JB Weld and PVC pipe. A fun project!


----------



## Mark G

First cruise to the beach (May 06 Hatteras)









New top and rod rack added










Flag should make me recognizable. Stop by and say Hi if ya see me on the beach

SC


----------



## fyremanjef

*my First trip on the sand at Ai*

Took this trip in March '06 with Shaggy giving tips of the trade.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Woodchuck said:


> Bought it for $275. It is a 1994 with 218,000 on it, 5-speed and manual everything. The guy I got it from had put about $1,500 into it - new power steering, plugs, wires, distributer, hoses, tranny fluid change, brakes, LOF... I have the list somewhere - and after two months the serpentine belt broke and something with the water pump. He was offered $300 for it for parts but I heard about it before he let it go to cherokee heaven! I did the belt, pump and put a new AC unit and condensor in. It would not stay in 4 low so I adjusted the linkage and works like a charm now. The linkage was a bit rusted in place so had not been used in quite a few years. I have put a couple hundred miles on it, back and forth to work and it runs great. It was a daily driver up until the belt broke and the previous owner just didn't want to deal with it anymore and bought a new one. I dumped about $1,100 into it so far for wood, screws, mechanical repairs, JB Weld and PVC pipe. A fun project!


Woodchuck. I wish I had your motor skills. I can do the belts and water pumps but I never did an AC unit nor linkage so I would have had to spend a lot more on it. But heck that is a good project! Best of luck to you! (Are you going to replace the engine at some point or will you just fix it if it goes?)


----------



## Woodchuck

As long as the frame/body hold up I’ll do whatever it takes to keep it running. Depending on how the current motor holds up/runs I will either rebuild it or buy a rebuilt one. I should have worded that differently and said I HAD that stuff done. Only mechanical thing I did was the linkage, mechanic never got back to me about doing it so I dove in.

Look for us on the island, Unit 1 now has a ton of white PVC on the back Q-pannels!


----------



## bcssux

mines in the background here myspace.com/wareagle76

its more into mud than sand lol


----------



## Ryan Y

*the ride*

Here are a couple more of mine.


----------



## AL_N_VB

*my beater......*

2004 Nissan Titian 4x4 crew cab....










Thule ski racks and Exporter..for the rods and the yak


----------



## the rhondel

Al...I like how that telephone pole on top of your cab connects with the other poles in the neighborhood.......very smooth connection!!! ....the R


----------



## rattler

and i thought al han mounted a street light on top...


----------



## Newsjeff

Nice rack, Al.  

However, you should think about using the autofocus on your camera.


----------



## marstang50

my ride...

[removed] you trying to get people canned?


----------



## CrawFish

damn marshall, you almost got me busted at work...


----------



## NTKG

geez


----------



## marstang50

Hey Teo, I just have one question for you...
What could make this better?


----------



## CrawFish

marstang50 said:


> Hey Teo, I just have one question for you...
> What could make this better?


I can't say it here, but I know what exactly you're talking about, so does Neil. 

Some ***** sucking -------


----------



## fishinfireman

*stupid!!!!!!!*

next time how about giving us a fair warning!!!!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl

*Ummmm.....*



fishinfireman said:


> next time how about giving us a fair warning!!!!!!


You couldn't tell by the posts after it?!?! Even I could figure that one out! 

Britt 




CrawFish said:


> I can't say it here, but I know what exactly you're talking about, so does Neil.
> 
> Some ***** sucking -------





marstang50 said:


> Hey Teo, I just have one question for you...
> What could make this better?





NTKG said:


> geez





CrawFish said:


> damn marshall, you almost got me busted at work...


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Wow!!!!!*

Nice set of mudders!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

That was nasty! That shouldn't be posted here. Someone delete that.


----------



## Samurai

When I clicked on that link I was at work and was scrambling to close the window before someone saw.---I got to admit though that I got a good laugh out of it though.Not offended at all.


----------



## reelrebel18

my heep


----------



## Cdog

Here's the Dog house with Bunker.










Heres the Top rack view.


----------



## TreednNC

Cdog said:


> Here's the Dog house with Bunker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Top rack view.



What model is your truck Cdog


----------



## Cdog

TreednNC said:


> What model is your truck Cdog


Toyota Tocoma.


----------



## TreednNC

I know that much lol. I seen it that night fished with you, Shooter, and Flea up at OI that night back in Dec. What year model. Reason I ask is it has horizontal bars across the grill, and I think they started vertical bars in 1999, probably wrong though, thus being said, If its not that new, 1998 or older, what did you do exactly to mouth the rod rack up there, since I cant find anything for my 1998.


----------



## Cdog

TreednNC said:


> I know that much lol. I seen it that night fished with you, Shooter, and Flea up at OI that night back in Dec. What year model. Reason I ask is it has horizontal bars across the grill, and I think they started vertical bars in 1999, probably wrong though, thus being said, If its not that new, 1998 or older, what did you do exactly to mouth the rod rack up there, since I cant find anything for my 1998.


Its same as yours a 98. When I got my rod rack(I assume we are talking front) I ordered a mounting bracket from Anglers Alluminum that was made for a Yota. Only draw back was I lost my hooks. Dont think they make the custom mounting brackets anymore. You prolly would have to have one custom welded for you.


----------



## TreednNC

Cdog said:


> Its same as yours a 98. When I got my rod rack(I assume we are talking front) I ordered a mounting bracket from Anglers Alluminum that was made for a Yota. Only draw back was I lost my hooks. Dont think they make the custom mounting brackets anymore. You prolly would have to have one custom welded for you.


Thanks. Im sure I'll see ya down at the tourny. I'll check it out and see what it takes. Or get Shooter to come over to your place, check it out and make me a quote and bring it to me  lol


----------



## Fishbreath

*Hey RailRoader*

HHere are my Jeep pics as promised...


----------



## Fishbreath

and more...


----------



## Railroader

My Cherokee sure has worked out well, and it looks like I'm not alone... 

Nice, FB!


----------



## Fishbreath

Love 'em! I need to put on new coil springs in the front and then, pretty much done for a while. I already put on leaf springs in the rear...


----------



## Redhorse

Finally got my pics developed from mullet fest '06. Here is a shot of my rig on the beach at Fort Fisher... That's my buddy J givin' the thumbs up. It was his first time ever surf fishing, and he hadn't been saltwater fishing since moving back from Alaska almost 2 yrs ago. He did some Halibut fishing up there. 










That wood haulin' mud truck adapts pretty good to the beach. Can't wait to get down there again. I'm thinking I'll need to see if it looks as good on a beach over by Hattaras next time!


----------



## ghmason

*My two*

Greetings all. New here and trying to figure out how to post pictures.








Lets see if this works.








Happy Thanksgiving to all. 
PS trying to fiigure whether to go to the location in the first photo tomorrow - early or whether to use the 'burb in the second photo to try to find some trout here locally.

ghmason


----------



## mudhoppertj97

I can't wait to go back! I go every year at least a week hopefully 2+


----------



## BubbaBlue

*A I*




































.


----------



## Woodchuck

Hey BubbaBlue

It’s nice to see someone else who can pack almost as much crap in a Cherokee as I do!!!

Woody Woodchuck


----------



## Huntsman

*AI in Action...*

Me and the pup...


----------



## y-hike

My old and new buggies:


----------



## lipyanker

*expo too*

YHike
nice photos !
ive got the 2003 expedition hows yours on the beach and have you used the continental contracs on the sand.


----------



## y-hike

lipyanker I love my expo on the beach, air the tires to 20psi and it floats across the sand. I have the Michelin LTX's.


----------



## reelrebel18

2" of lift 33x125x15 wide climbers on 15x10 ar767s w/ 3.75" bs
trimmed fenders, skid plates, doorless, flexlite fan, rear bushwackers, 456 gears, hood spacer, big daddy tie rod and a bunch of other goodies

she leaks like a big dog( need to do a rear main seal) but is a dream offroad


----------



## CrawFish




----------



## BubbaBlue

Nice shots!

Is that a new shooter custom on the bike?
  
.


----------



## Shooter

BubbaBlue said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> Is that a new shooter custom on the bike?
> 
> .


Naww, other wise it would have had some Diamond plating and tiger tails hangn off the handlebars


----------



## bcssux

how exactly do i put the pic into the reply?


----------



## BubbaBlue

bcssux said:


> how exactly do i put the pic into the reply?


Take a look here:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154
.


----------



## bcssux

ill have to try another time


----------



## BubbaBlue

FYI.
The link you posted,
http://hs.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=97554&id=505416437, 
requires a log in to view the picture. That's why you're having problems.

Try uploading it to Photobucket and use their link.
.


----------



## bcssux

ok, it aint sand, but it is my rig and it is definitely seein some action
























its just a few shots of my stupidity and recklessness lol


----------



## Newsjeff

Finally got some pics of my truck on the beach. 

Need to clean that camera lens.


----------



## Chad S

Rental in Baja.. The sand was course like sand blasting sand.
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/ChadS20/BajaVacation10-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jake 23

ouch. dontcha just hate street tires


----------



## BLUESMAN

*A day at the Point*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/At_the_Point2.JPG


----------



## GrownManRunnin

*Too bad i had to sell it...*


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Just another day in Hatteras*










But no fish!opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## BLUESMAN

*I'm enjoying this!*










But I catch a heck of a lot more fish in Jersey!
I know stay there! After 14 years of 7 hour drives I am!
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## BLUESMAN

*And this is the whole beast*


----------



## surfchunker

*A day at the Beach*

here is my little red Truck that can ....


----------



## SEA DOG

here is mine [EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]


----------



## fyremanjef

SEA DOG said:


> here is mine [EMAIL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/EMAIL]




hey seadog,

Looking at that pic, i have a question. Ever worry about the butt ends of your rods smacking in the sand. On my rack there is bar across the bottom that keeps the rod butts from dropping below the level of the bumper.

Wondering if you ever hit a rut and smacked or broke one of your rods.


----------



## NTKG

over at the false point


----------



## AL_N_VB

NTKG said:


> over at the false point




didn't I take that pic of yer ugly mug and yer Beater?


----------



## TitusV

This is my baby. Just bought 2 weeks ago. Still need to get a hitch (front or back still havent decided) and a rack. This was at AI.


----------



## booboo

*My Tacoma on South Beach - Nov 07*


----------



## lil red jeep

*Here it is....*

mad:


----------



## lil red jeep

*couldn't get it to post a pic...*










big red jeep said:


> mad:


----------



## Justfshn

my jeep not in action



dads jeep fishing in corolla


----------



## vripley

Mine is on the right:


----------



## vripley

I've seen a little non-sand action as well...


----------



## 4X4FOREVER

My day tripper.








And my overnighter.








My wifes first red!!


----------



## y-hike

Hey that looks like GWNF, I spent alot of time up there a while back when I had my Jeep. To bad they started closing trails. How do you like the Yota?


----------



## RetroYellow

*TRDs?*

Nice rides. Are they both TRDs? ...or just modified to have a color-matched roof? Also, what else have you modded on them? Regardless, its nice to see some pics of them on the beach. Hopefully, I'll be getting one in the future.




vripley said:


> Mine is on the right:


----------



## basstardo

Here's my beach buggy...


----------



## basstardo

This was my last rig. I miss that truck something awful.


----------



## vripley

Yep, both are TRD's. The one on the left is bone stock (no roof rack even). Mine has a 1" spacer up front (to level the truck a tad) and 33" mud tires (instead of the stock 32"). I also swapped out the front bumper so I could add a winch. The remainder of the mods are little things here-and-there like adding a fire extinguisher, hi-lift, etc...



RetroYellow said:


> Nice rides. Are they both TRDs? ...or just modified to have a color-matched roof? Also, what else have you modded on them? Regardless, its nice to see some pics of them on the beach. Hopefully, I'll be getting one in the future.


----------



## longcast

Cannot understand why the big TOY co would name a truck T _R D. What where they thinking: To complete this turd complete we need U.


----------



## basstardo

My buddy calls his truck the Taco Turd. It's a Tacoma TRD. Pretty funny.


----------



## fishingeek

Here is my buggy:


----------



## rgking03

SGT.Bunghole said:


> my jeep not in action
> 
> 
> 
> dads jeep fishing in corolla



Now that wrangler is a man jeep!! Damn wish i owned one like that. The only buggy I am driving is my two feet and how long I wish to walk.


----------



## Rockstar

This is my new toy... she's waiting on a set of 35 mickeys and a lift.


----------



## EDMboarder

One junkie beach buggy.










My dads truck










And my favorite beach buggy, i may not own it but i love it


----------



## Cdog

My truck after a brief but pretty Va snow shower.


----------



## 1bgsub

New to the site and just wanted to show what I use on the beach.

later
Trey


----------



## TitusV

Holy shit! Can you explain your rig? Are you using it for king fishing? Is that why you have the platform on the roof?


----------



## Fishman

Trey you have a lot going on there bud


----------



## notso

TitusV said:


> Holy shit! Can you explain your rig? Are you using it for king fishing? Is that why you have the platform on the roof?


Seeing that he's from Texas, I'd say he's sharkin'. Lots of guys down there seem to use that type of setup to keep the lines up out of the water/weed on yaked shark baits. If you go over to extreme coast, you'll see alot of setups like that.


----------



## skunk king

1bgsub said:


> New to the site and just wanted to show what I use on the beach.
> 
> later
> Trey


If only you could find a way to put another set of controls for steering, gears, brakes, etc and then you'll have a full land yacht! I'd put a full hatteras tower on top too.

That thing is awesome.


----------



## edgotbait

heres my ride 06 ram 1500 quad cab 
hitch in the front and waiting for the front hitch to show up


----------



## New Kent Newbie

I had to go over that bouy this past fall to catch a drum that decided to go south first time ive ever had to worry about structure cutting me off on the beach


----------



## red_fish




----------



## OBX_Nomad

1bgsub, now that's impressive. I guess what they say about everything being bigger in Texas is true.


----------



## Sea2aeS

Kenseth has fans????


----------



## Entropy

my jeep...

getting dirty, with my buddy matt showing the clearence.








- 4.5 inch rubicon express suspension lift
- 31x10.50 BFG A/Ts

sadley it hasnt been on the beach yet, but close enough:









its no where near done, but im expecting everything from the drive train down to be complete by winter. im going huge.


----------



## Team Buddhahead

Trey's rig is a full out shark rig...He fishes on Padre Island National Seashore. Uses the platform to get the rigs high and off the weed. Some rigs are set out 700 yards with kayaks.
You can see he means business. 12/0's and 14/0'...


----------



## 1bgsub

Thanks for the kind words guys and Team Buddhahead hit the nail on the head as I do fish for sharks and other saltwater species from the Padre Island Surf. 
I’m very impressed with the setups that you use in your neck of the woods. Several clean and well thought out buggies keep up the great work.

later
Trey

BTW Top drive trucks are not uncommon in south Texas just not practical to keep them legal for street use. But who knows just may have to build one on a smaller scale to try out on the beach.


----------



## Rocks&Reds

1bgsub said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys and Team Buddhahead hit the nail on the head as I do fish for sharks and other saltwater species from the Padre Island Surf.
> I’m very impressed with the setups that you use in your neck of the woods. Several clean and well thought out buggies keep up the great work.
> 
> later
> Trey
> 
> BTW Top drive trucks are not uncommon in south Texas just not practical to keep them legal for street use. But who knows just may have to build one on a smaller scale to try out on the beach.



All I got to say is that is A awsome rig right there!! Nice work.


----------



## BULLDAWG

*My Baby On The Beach At Hatteras*

http://501097-R1-013-5_005[/IMG] That did not work. Will try again later


----------



## Hannibal

I used to use a home made rod/cooler rack - but since I got the kayak rack built, I added some rod holders to the other side and now have room for 8 rods/reels. The shark rod/reel gets strapped into the back. No real need for a hitch mounted cooler/rod rack. I just use a peice of plywood as a cutting board and I have plenty of room in the bed of the truck for storage.


----------



## Shooter

*Shooters little rig*

Shooters Mobile Comand Post


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Shooter said:


> Shooters Mobile Comand Post


is that a big A/C unit on top of that shooteR?


i could live outa that truck..HAPPILY LOL

well, except diesel pushin $5.00 gallon..


Jesse


----------



## Sea2aeS

my ride <a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/?action=view&current=100_0012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/100_0012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Shooter

Yup AC on the roof and the Honda quite generator on the front rack,, ya got to be able to watch TV when it's raining outside and of course the grill on the back deck.... Somebodys gotta do it


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Sea2aeS said:


> my ride <a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/?action=view&current=100_0012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/100_0012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


wats up with people and white rangers?....lol


----------



## oldschool

Shooter said:


> Shooters Mobile Comand Post


Shooter, you got STYLE! That's the right way to hit the beach!


----------



## Shooter

oldschool said:


> Shooter, you got STYLE! That's the right way to hit the beach!


It ain't easy being Old, Fat and Lazy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Damn and blast. Missed it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Shooter said:


> It ain't easy being Old, Fat and Lazy


i got the same thing going on, except for the OLD part  


Jesse


----------



## jobxe327

heres mine 2004 ford ranger exteneded cab


----------



## t58martin

*xterra*


----------



## Outrigger




----------



## Oldscout2

This was my rig for years. Very strong truck with limited slip front and rear and extremely short gearing. Great in sand or any offroad situation, sucked on the highway 

It was eating me out of house and home on gas and parts though so now run a Taco, which I'm pretty happy with overall.


----------



## obx.fisher

Shooter said:


> Shooters Mobile Comand Post


Now that's a nice setup. I know i wouldn't mind it!


----------



## Entropy

might not be sand but it was still ORVing. now comes the fun part... cleaning.


----------



## 1obxnut

Outrigger said:


>


I know you gotta love that swingaway tray!!


----------



## Entropy




----------



## bctom

*the beach truck*

traded trucks


----------



## inshoreangler95

Entropy said:


>


Entropy, i dont know why man but i love your suv man! i dont know why but i just do!


----------



## ReelinRod

Here's my rig on the beach.

F-350 Diesel, I also have a Fleetwood Caribou camper; it just doesn't go on for day trips. The rod racks just slip in/out of the bed pockets.



















*Pier & Surf prominently displayed!*


----------



## RuddeDogg

Seen that set up , up close and it's sweet. I never did ask ya where did ya get the cooler box from?


----------



## KJR

inshoreangler95 said:


> Entropy, i dont know why man but i love your suv man! i dont know why but i just do!



inshoreangler95, you must be mistaken because the photo is of a JEEP and not an SUV!!! I understand though, people somtimes do get confused..


----------



## NCSrfsh

*Shark trucks*


----------



## inshoreangler95

KJR said:


> inshoreangler95, you must be mistaken because the photo is of a JEEP and not an SUV!!! I understand though, people somtimes do get confused..


Oh my bad, your right, my bad! You get the point though!NCSrfsh very nice stuff man, you guys are hitting the big boys up there huh!


----------



## Entropy

inshoreangler95 said:


> Entropy, i dont know why man but i love your suv man! i dont know why but i just do!


its got lots of stickers...


----------



## kingfisherman23

NCSrfsh said:


>


Dude. That is awesome. If only I had the cash to outfit a proper beach vehicle...

Evan


----------



## Entropy

ive got to stop doing this BS










this is the second time in a week ive sank it under water. lets just say i drove home with 4 inches of water in my floor board. starter was soaked and she cut off right before we started tuggin on her to get her out. =/ luckily she push started right on up. i wish i had pictures of the first time. the right front was dipped down water was over the hood. luckily the air filter is on the left. ^_^

but if ya aint getting stuck you aint having fun i guess. lol


----------



## Sea2aeS

Entropy said:


> ive got to stop doing this BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the second time in a week ive sank it under water. lets just say i drove home with 4 inches of water in my floor board. starter was soaked and she cut off right before we started tuggin on her to get her out. =/ luckily she push started right on up. i wish i had pictures of the first time. the right front was dipped down water was over the hood. luckily the air filter is on the left. ^_^
> 
> but if ya aint getting stuck you aint having fun i guess. lol


hangin out with wackemducks too much


----------



## Entropy

Sea2aeS said:


> hangin out with wackemducks too much


as long as it aint upside down and its still running, im content. lol.


----------



## smitty919




----------



## Rockstar

Entropy I think I have talked to you at Lynnhaven before... yer Jeep have a Sublime and Duburbia sticker on it?


----------



## RuddeDogg

kingfisherman23 said:


> Dude. That is awesome. If only I had the cash to outfit a proper beach vehicle...
> 
> Evan


yeo that is true hard core right there.


----------



## Entropy

Rockstar said:


> Entropy I think I have talked to you at Lynnhaven before... yer Jeep have a Sublime and Duburbia sticker on it?


no, but i rarely fish lynhaven. your more than likely to find me over at chix. i met skunk over there a good while ago and thats how i heard about P&S. if you fish there we have probably talked.

i have rubicon, EPL, pirate paintball, black star paintball, golds gym, discount supplements direct, ultra lite surfboards, and WRV stickers on both sides and am usually wearing something sporting the same logos. lol.


----------



## medicdav66

*exactly the same*

I have the exact same Jeep Cherokee as Railroader except I have more aggressive tires! Same color and all! 99 Classic
What kind of beach goodies have you added to yours? I have been looking for a front receiver hitch and plan to put a 8 rod rack cooler on the front of it.


----------



## rider3

2005 Toyota Rav4 

Not on the beach, in the drive way the day i put the rack on.


----------

